# ferry to sardinia



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

anyone any ideas on a ferry to sardinia 7.5 mtr van two adults two dogs


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Where will you be leaving from Sicily or Italy?

We spent a month in Sardinia and it was great!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, main ferry port for Sardegna is Livorno. Ferries also from Genova, Civitavecchia, and Napoli. Am only on mobile just now, but search MHF forums and you will find links for ferry companies such as Mobyline and Corsia Sardegna Ferries, and Tirrenia.
saluti,
eddied


----------

